# Ms PowerPoint - Organogram Query



## Joey_R (Jun 28, 2010)

Good Day All,

Please assist, 

Is there a way in ms PowerPoint where you can resize the boxes in an Organogram.

Thanks

J


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried dragging on the bottom right corner of the boxes? You might have to do them all one by one -- i don't think there is a menu command for resizing all of them at once. 

Denis


----------



## toprngr (Jul 11, 2010)

As far as I know, it is not possible to resize an organogram. In fact, you can use another alternative method. You can always draw rectangles and use arrows as a connector. If you want your organogram to look more professional, you can always use Microsoft Visio. Microsoft Visio is one of the best diagrams drawing software available in the market. You can choose to draw it on Visio and export it as a JPEG file or any file that could be used on PowerPoint for your presentation.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 11, 2010)

Visio would be my choice too, but if it's too expensive for you try SmartDraw. 

Denis


----------



## indiantrix (Jul 17, 2010)

If the Organogram you refer to is another name for an Org Chart, then "Yes", you can change the box sizes.  But FIRST you must click on the Layout button on the Org Chart Menu Bar, and DE-Select the AutoLayout Button (in 2003).  Hope this helps.
Larry.


----------



## globalsushant (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to know about details of Organograms.. What are the utilities of this & what is this? What are the uses of Organograms in HR fields & what are the application?

Please send me a brief on Organograms to _email address removed_


----------



## indiantrix (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was mistaken.  Not familiar with that function or object.
Larry.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 25, 2011)

globalsushant,

We removed your email address from your post.  We tell people not to post their email address on this forum, because Spammers routinely patrol public forums like this looking for email addresses to harvest and Spam (so unless you really enjoy getting Spammed, you don't ever want to post your email address on any public forum!).

If you would like to share your email address with someone, we recommend that you do so through the Private Message functionality (specifically to the person you want to share it with).


----------

